# State Board Application



## MEPE2B (Jan 11, 2008)

Here in Georgia, the deadline to to apply to the state board to take the April PE exam was December 1. It is required that the application is approved before you register with NCEES. I applied in July, and I still have not recieved approval yet. The online application status check tells me that the board review is still pending, and the NCEES deadline to apply to take the test is February 22. I am wondering how long it will take to get approval, and how close they will cut it with giving me enough time to apply to NCEES. Does anyone have any experience or insight they could offer, to maybe ease my mind?


----------



## KEG (Jan 15, 2008)

You should receive a letter from the state board in the next couple weeks telling you whether or not you have been approved. I'd give it a few weeks, then if I didn't receive a letter by Feb 10th, I'd call the board office. If you send ELS your money for the exam and then do not get approved, you won't receive a full refund. Good Luck.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 15, 2008)

It takes a while. I didn't get my approval until about 2 months before the exam, just in time to register with ELSES. I had half expected my application to be rejected but thankfully I had started studying before I got my approval from the board.


----------



## Greg C (Jan 15, 2008)

You will be able to apply through elses on the last day very easily so don't worry about that. I would call your state board today and find out if there is anything holding up your application. Some states will take the time to pull out your application and review the material with you on the phone to make sure everything is there...while other states won't tell you a thing. Hopefully you can get someone nice on the other end and they can tell you at least that you have everything in order and that you are not missing any references or transcripts etc. They also might be able to tell you when the board meets next and when you should hear by. I certinally wouldn't wait until the last minute.

Up here in Maine I let my go and only did everything through the mail and it took almost 18mo to get everything approved...half because that is how slow they move up here and the other half is that one piece was missing and they never told me so every time the board met they never looked at my application because it didn't have everything. Finally got everything in and it went through very smoothly. Good Luck.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 15, 2008)

Greg C said:


> I would call your state board today and find out if there is anything holding up your application.


GA has a website that allows the applicant to see what has been completed with your application and what is still pending. If everything except the board review is complete there isn't much to do but wait. And I remember that wait, it seems to last almost as long as the wait for the exam results.

You can still call the board if you like, but my guess is that you will know something soon. The GA boards last meeting was the 8th, their next one is Feb. 12th.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 15, 2008)

GA board meeting dates

http://sos.georgia.gov/cgi-bin/MeetingDate....asp?BoardID=17


----------



## MEPE2B (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks to all for the responses. I'll try to be patient for the next couple of weeks while I wait to hear, but I won't wait too long before I call them. I've already started studying; if for some reason I don't get approval this time, the studying should still benefit me next time. It's good to know that I can apply through ELSES on the last day.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 15, 2008)

MEPE2B said:


> Thanks to all for the responses. I'll try to be patient for the next couple of weeks while I wait to hear, but I won't wait too long before I call them. I've already started studying; if for some reason I don't get approval this time, the studying should still benefit me next time. It's good to know that I can apply through ELSES on the last day.


That's a good plan (and what I did), it never hurts to start studying.


----------



## cantaloup (Jan 16, 2008)

If you know a state rep. or a state senator, talk with him/her to contact the Board. This would jump start the idling Board.


----------



## MEPE2B (Jan 17, 2008)

I got the board's approval letter to take the test today. Now I can refocus my worry to studying and preparing for April's exam. I have a feeling there will be plenty more worrying before the process is finished.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh trust me, your worrying has only just begun


----------



## ME_FPE (Feb 11, 2008)

I thought a PE candidate only had to register with their state board. I didn't know you had to separately register with NCEES/ELSES.

I applied to sit for the Mechanical PE in North Carolina in April 2008 but didn't think I had to separately register with NCEES or any affiliate. Am I missing something?


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 11, 2008)

ME_FPE said:


> I thought a PE candidate only had to register with their state board. I didn't know you had to separately register with NCEES/ELSES.
> I applied to sit for the Mechanical PE in North Carolina in April 2008 but didn't think I had to separately register with NCEES or any affiliate. Am I missing something?


In GA you have to submit your application to the state board for approval to sit for the exam, once you have that you have to register to take the exam with ESLES. That can be done online and is pretty quick and painless (other then the $225+ fee they hit you with  )


----------



## ME_FPE (Feb 11, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> In GA you have to submit your application to the state board for approval to sit for the exam, once you have that you have to register to take the exam with ESLES. That can be done online and is pretty quick and painless (other then the $225+ fee they hit you with  )



Okay, so it's a GA specific thing. I was paranoid I missed something.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 11, 2008)

ME_FPE said:


> Okay, so it's a GA specific thing. I was paranoid I missed something.


I don't think it's just specific to GA, but I've only gone through the process in GA. I can't speak for the process in NC.

Looking at the ELSES website

http://www.els-examreg.org/

it would seem that you have to register there to take the exam.


----------

